# Car seat easy to get in and out?



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

My mom wants to get a car seat for her car--she watches the munchkin once a week or so, and has gotten tired of having to swap cars with us whenever she wants to go somewhere. But she'd like something that she doesn't have to have in the car all the time. Munchkin is 13 months old, 29.5", and 22 lbs, so a bucket seat is not going to cut it for long. Any recommendations on a convertible seat that's easy to install? I suppose the tradeoff would be that if the straps are kind of annoying to adjust it's not as big a deal because she's not using it as often. I kind of think that finding an easy-to-install car seat is kind of like finding a unicorn, but I figured I'd ask. My mom is not the strongest person either, although getting my dad to install the seat before she needs it might be an option. Or we can do it for her each time... I just don't relish the idea of doing this over and over because installing ours is a big pain.


----------



## Jenni1894 (Apr 1, 2011)

Does your mom's car have a latch system? I've had cars with the latch and without. I've been using car seats for 8 years now, and it's a pita without the latch. My new van has latch and it was super easy to install. Last week it was in and out of my car. Clip it in and off you go! Just gotta put your knee into to get it tight.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

It's perfectly easy to install a seat with a belt provided you know what you're doing; same with LATCH  A lot of it is vehicle and restraint dependent as well. OP, what car will the seat go in and what's the budget?


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

They have an Acura sedan, not sure of model. I'm sure it has LATCH because it is a fairly new car. Let's assume budget isn't an issue--I haven't asked, but I don't think it would be.

Ours has LATCH and it's still a pain to install IMO, and i can't see my mom wanting to go through what we go through every time she wants to use the seat. We have an Evenflo Triumph 65. Aren't there any seats with, I don't know, ratchets or something else to make it easier? Some moms on another group I'm in recommended the Evenflo Symphony.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I know the older Britax seats were easy with latch because you could tighten them on both sides. You may want to look and see if they still have that feature. I've never had trouble installing a Britax, but they are pricey.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest the Symphony, it's outgrow early-ish rear facing, forward facing, and as a booster. The classic Britax Marathon at Target is relatively easy to install. Cheaper, but also easy to install is the Graco My Ride 65.

I'd also look at the Cosco Apt 40. It's only 50 dollars, and will last at least as long as the two seats above in rear facing mode


----------



## Detcb (Jun 15, 2010)

I also wouldn't recommend the Symphony but the other lux models of Evenflo seats that come with SureLATCH are great, easy to install for anyone! They have the ratcheting, self tightening system. The only other Evenflo Convertable model with SureLATCH that I see is the Momentum 65 DLX


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks to me like all of the Evenflo seats are 5-40 lbs RF and 20-65 lbs FF with 5-point harness. Is this "earlyish", or are you looking at something different than me?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Triumph65 and the Momentum have taller straps and a taller shell than the Symphony, so they actually do accommodate children longer both rear- and forward-facing despite having the same weight limits.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh, that makes sense. Ugh, how are people supposed to figure this out without forums like this? Gah! When we bought our seat, I just took the easy way out and bought the same one my friend had.


----------



## aleenajoe (Aug 1, 2012)

Well with latch because you could bind them on both sides. You may wish to attending and see if they still accept that feature. I've never had agitation installing a Britax, but they are pricey


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi







Is there any chance you're funneling your responses from your native language through a google translator?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aleenajoe*
> 
> Well with latch because you could bind them on both sides. You may wish to attending and see if they still accept that feature. I've never had agitation installing a Britax, but they are pricey


----------

